# Scouting WMA's



## David C. (Jul 29, 2009)

I was reading the other thread about summer scouting, and it made me start thinking about scouting the WMA near my house. I pulled up the new PDF of the rules, and I can't seem to find any rules about scouting on a WMA before season. Anyone know if it's ok? (I didn't want to hijack the other thread...)


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Jul 29, 2009)

Most places it is fine.  I ride a bike in to get to where I want to scout.


----------



## David C. (Jul 29, 2009)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Most places it is fine.  I ride a bike in to get to where I want to scout.



A bicycle or a motorcycle?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Jul 29, 2009)

Most WMAs don't allow ATVs, etc so I ride a mountain bike in to get to where I need to go if the gate is closed.  Maybe someone else will chime in if they know if it's okay.  I talked to the officer at our WMA and he said it was fine..so I'm guessing it would be the same anywhere in Georgia unless stated otherwise?!?


----------



## sman (Jul 29, 2009)

Scouting is perfectly fine.  WMA's get used by hikers, photographers, and others during the off season all the time, of course they didn't have to pay the $19 you did.  As far as I know you can ride a bike all you want.  I have read on here somewhere however that during deer season that if there is a sign up that says foot travel only and you ride a bike that the game warden will scold you for it, no ticket just a warning.


----------



## David C. (Jul 30, 2009)

sman said:


> Scouting is perfectly fine.  WMA's get used by hikers, photographers, and others during the off season all the time, of course they didn't have to pay the $19 you did.  As far as I know you can ride a bike all you want.  I have read on here somewhere however that during deer season that if there is a sign up that says foot travel only and you ride a bike that the game warden will scold you for it, no ticket just a warning.



So you don't need a WMA stamp to scout?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2009)

See page 28 of the regulation booklet here.

http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09GAHD/2009072301/


----------



## sman (Jul 30, 2009)

David C. said:


> So you don't need a WMA stamp to scout?



nope... your just hiking.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jul 31, 2009)

I would not carry a firearm while scouting until squirrel season comes in.


----------



## David C. (Jul 31, 2009)

BASS1FUN said:


> I would not carry a firearm while scouting until squirrel season comes in.



That's true, and if it is squirrel season and you are carrying a firearm, better have a hunting license and WMA stamp and it had better be a legal firearm for squirrel.


----------



## pnome (Jul 31, 2009)

BASS1FUN said:


> I would not carry a firearm while scouting until squirrel season comes in.



Unless you have a carry permit.


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 31, 2009)

I heard its fine, most gates will be down so you'll have to walk the whole thing. I mostly scout right after season then come back just before to trim. but when they close your WMA this will not help.


----------



## Jessehall (Aug 1, 2009)

I've scouted pre season the last 10 years my hunting buddies are game wardens and they scout with me lol. There are no rules or regulations against scouting outside of deer season. Its PUBLIC land.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Aug 9, 2009)

several things, if you ride a motorcycle it must have lights, signals and tag and insurance. also, your not supposed to cut trees or limbs, nothing live.  if its dead and or down, you can trim. ROC


----------

